
Turn a PlayStation 3 Into a Linux PC  - nickb
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/how_to/4263321.html
======
pmjordan
The PS3 has always appealed to me as a cheap number-crunching Linux box.
(cheap compared to any other way of getting hold of a Cell) Unfortunately,
having only 256 megs of system RAM severely limits its usefulness in my
opinion.

I googled around a little, and it looks like VRAM (there's another 256MB of
that) is exposed as a block device, so that could conceivably be used as
lightning-fast swap space. (given a suitable priority boost over the hard disk
swap) If the VRAM can be accessed directly via physical memory address
mapping, then it could even be used directly, given some kernel hacking, maybe
using some of the NUMA API.

Well, once I come up with an excuse for needing a Cell, I'll go through with
it. ;)

